# Run natural gas line through stuccoed wall.



## John Ross (Oct 27, 2017)

I live in Florida where galvanized pipe is used both above and below ground.  I need to run a section of 3/4" pipe beside a utility room door. The door has a stucco band around it.  The stuccoed wall/band is over wood.

My question is, do I need to put a sleeve around the gas pipe so the stucco is not in contact with the new pipe?

Also, what type of sleeve is considered approved as this will have to pass inspection?  Is using a piece of PVC pipe approved as a sleeve?  If so, does the sleeve have to be larger than the gas pipe it's protecting?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## cda (Oct 27, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## ICE (Oct 27, 2017)

John Ross said:


> My question is, do I need to put a sleeve around the gas pipe so the stucco is not in contact with the new pipe?.


No


----------



## HForester (Oct 27, 2017)

IRC G2414.8  
I think that a piece of PVC pipe just slightly larger than the pipe would be just fine.


----------



## ICE (Oct 28, 2017)

HForester said:


> IRC G2414.8
> I think that a piece of PVC pipe just slightly larger than the pipe would be just fine.


We didn't adopt the G section of the IRC so I don't know what G2414.8 requires.  Could you please provide a copy.

Will stucco plaster corrode galvanized steel?


----------



## HForester (Oct 28, 2017)

You can view all the I-Codes 2009 thru 2018 editions, for free, on www.ICCsafe.org. Click on PublicAccess tab at upper right corner of home screen. A few more clicks and you will get there.

With a plastic pipe being so cheap, why not put a piece in there and be done with it so there is no question about whether stucco can corrode galvanized pipe?  Gas piping is not plumbing piping that requires a 2 x pipe size sleeve.


----------



## HForester (Oct 28, 2017)

The G sections in the IRC are the identical language that is in the IFGC.


----------



## ICE (Oct 28, 2017)

HForester said:


> You can view all the I-Codes 2009 thru 2018 editions, for free, on www.ICCsafe.org. Click on PublicAccess tab at upper right corner of home screen. A few more clicks and you will get there.
> 
> With a plastic pipe being so cheap, why not put a piece in there and be done with it so there is no question about whether stucco can corrode galvanized pipe?  Gas piping is not plumbing piping that requires a 2 x pipe size sleeve.



While not expensive, it comes in ten foot sticks.  The sleeve will not fit the iron pipe without an annular space.  That gap needs to be sealed.  It will look odd and is a bunch of extra steps for no advantage.


----------



## HForester (Oct 29, 2017)

Its obvious that you just want  to cut corners. So fine, do that. I am not sure why you have come to a forum having code officials and professional trades persons for advice. 

I am just saying that to eliminate any possibility of an inspector raising a concern, doing this little step eliminates that concern with respect to that code section. The big box stores have pre-cut 2 foot lengths of 1 1/2 " PVC that  a 3/4 inch IPS pipe will easily fit through. Silicone caulk the annular space between the pipe and the gas pipe, just on the outside (not all the way through). Caulk the sleeve to the wall with what is recommended for "stucco" (which I really think is EIFS, not real stucco.) You don't wamt water to get behind the EFIS.


----------



## Keystone (Oct 30, 2017)

First, Florida has its own building codes which may require something different than what we advise so check with the building department.  

The international residential code itself does not require a sleeve, it requires the pipe be protected from corrosion. A sleeve is in most inspectors opinions the simplest form of "pipe protection" however you can have the pipe coated and it would be permitted by code.  Coated meaning spray paint or other approved material.


----------



## Bill Ernst (Oct 21, 2018)

Foam wrap, secured by 10 mil tape. This is common practice. Actually just the 10 mil tape extending an inch past finish for residential is protection enough. This precaution is addressing the concern which is open to interpretation.
Btw: galvanized underground no more! Coated rigid or poly underground, galvanized 6” above grade or where exposed to uv/weather, black iron inside


----------

